# كيف تقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى لمشروع بنفسك



## W. Y. Hikmat (11 يونيو 2013)

*الآن يمكنك أن تقوم بدراسة جدوى لمشروعك بدون الحاجة لاستشاري ولكن هذا يعتمد بالطبع على حجم ونوعية المشروع

حمل البور بوينت من هذا الرابط

الشرق الأوسط لتدوير البلاستيك والإطارات *


----------



## غزل و نسيج (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله عزّوجلّ خيراً


----------



## مهندسة الصناعة م (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد هلال محمد (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## علي صباح المهندس (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## undertaker89 (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed abodo (6 ديسمبر 2014)

قول الحق اسهل الطرق مسلك


----------

